# السخان الشمسي.



## رمزة الزبير (6 مايو 2012)

نرفق مستند صادر عن المنظمة العربية للتربية والعلوم والثقافة بخصوص السخان الشمسي.


----------



## magdy2006 (7 مايو 2012)

شكراا جزيلا


----------



## thaer11 (13 سبتمبر 2019)

شكرا


----------

